#  Chat Ecke >   Weihnachten 2010 >

## Alexa68

:santa_desguise:  Allen hier im Forum ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und ein glückliches und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr 2012!!!!!   :Winter53:

----------


## Frederick

fühl mich als wärs schon ewige her...stress zur zeit

----------


## cora

> vor allem gesundes neues Jahr *2012*!!!!!

 Bis dahin ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit!  :Prost mit Wein:

----------


## Alexa68

Tja,ich war schon immer meiner Zeit voraus :laughter01: !!!!!!!!

----------


## kleineanna

Auf Weihnachten bezieht sich auch eine Frage von mir. Ich habe von meiner lieben Mama eine Zigarette bekommen, die elektronisch ist, weil ich laut ihrer Sicht aufhören sollte zu rauchen oder zumindest weniger. Da diese nicht so viel Schadstoffe haben sollen und auch das aufhören erleichtern sollen?! Kennt sich vielleicht jemand damit aus? Aber ansonsten setze ich schonmal den Start fürs Weihnachten 2011  :Grin:  Wenn jemand von euch die Idee von meiner Mama super findet.

----------


## duran73

Oh coole Sache, habe letztes Weichnachten auch eine elektrische Zigarette bekommen  :Smiley: . Bin total begeistert davon!

----------

